# SoftSPS und Hardware s7 315 mit Profibus vernetzen?



## fubu16 (13 Februar 2006)

hallo alle zusammen,
ich wollte gerne wissen ob ich mit der Softsps von IBH S7  416  (Hilscherkarte Mastersystem)
auf eine echte hardware s7 315 DP gehen kann die  eigentlich als ein master arbeitet und slaves angebunden hat ?

wenn es geht.... wie muss ich da vorgehen bei der hardware konfiguration?
muss ich die hardware sps s7 315  die schon eine  hardwarekonfiguration hat
nochmal in meinem  pc  wo  die softsps läuft  neu erstellen?



ich arbeite mit dem step 7 version 5.3

danke im voraus


----------



## Seppl (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

was willst Du denn genau machen? Die 315er ersetzen? Die Slaves können ja nur einen Master haben ...

Nun zur ibh-softsps kann ich nur sagen: mir gefällt sie nicht. Es sei denn, du willst nur ein Garagentor steuern.

Im Moment würde ich nur die SoftSPS von Siemens einsetzen.

Von deltalogic ist auch eine Software-SPS als 416er angekündigt, bis jetzt gibt es aber nur die Simulation. Diese macht aber einen guten und ausgereiften Eindruck:

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=6348

Ciao

Josef


----------



## fubu16 (13 Februar 2006)

*softsps*

ja da hast du recht,

eigentlich wollte ich gerne die hardware sps s7 315 komplett
ersetzten, und anstatt  dessen  einen  pas 300 slave einbauen

und diese mit der softsps ansteuern....scheint aber nicht zu gehen

( denke pas 300 salve für meine DI un DO scheint kaputt zu sein)

dann habe ich mir gedacht ich versuch mal die zwei CPU zu vernetzten

somit kann ich meine DO ansteuern...

kann ich den grundsätzlich die softsps als als slave einstellen??

danke josef


----------



## Seppl (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

also ich bin der Meinung, dass mir deltalogic auf der SPS-Messe erklärt hat, dass genau die Kombination Software-SPS mit Hilscher CIF/PB über PROFIBUS DP auf die IM 151 von Siemens bzw. PAS 300 (Helmholz?) auf die S7-E/As zugreifen kann. Zumindest mit der mit der accontrol soll das mal so funktionieren. 

Vielleicht fragst Du mal Member Rainer Hönle, er scheint sich damit auszukennen. 

Ciao

Seppl


----------

